# Game Cam shots



## tollster (Mar 2, 2013)

A few from last week close to the house:


----------



## AndrewGeib (Mar 2, 2013)

Coyote? Where in pa are you?


----------



## tollster (Mar 2, 2013)

AndrewGeib said:


> Coyote? Where in pa are you?



I think its a grey fox, the images are taken with infrared, so its hard telling. I had two red foxes last week.

I'm near Ricketts Glen State Park. I get down your way for TMI outages and stay there in etown over by missicks at the holiday inn. I'm friends with T.Ginder and M. Ziese, and a few more names from there in town.

I was excited to get both bobcats.


----------



## AndrewGeib (Mar 3, 2013)

tollster said:


> I think its a grey fox, the images are taken with infrared, so its hard telling. I had two red foxes last week.
> 
> I'm near Ricketts Glen State Park. I get down your way for TMI outages and stay there in etown over by missicks at the holiday inn. I'm friends with T.Ginder and M. Ziese, and a few more names from there in town.
> 
> I was excited to get both bobcats.



Yes that is definitely awesome, I don't live in town more towards Hershey off of 743


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 5, 2013)

Fellow deer in Ozz.


----------



## Tundra Man Mike (Mar 5, 2013)

I got a few (hundred).

This sow was on a caribou gutpile a hundred yards from my cabin.


----------

